
Google dismantles the web, cont'd - ingve
http://scripting.com/2018/09/16/171347.html
======
zenexer
It would've taken less time to configure Let's Encrypt or Cloudflare than it
would've taken to write that blog post. A lot less.

If you're going to be broadcasting information to the entire world, and you
can't be bothered to take basic steps to maintain said broadcasts, then you
probably shouldn't be broadcasting information to the entire world in the
first place.

